# Getting goats to sleep where they are supposed too



## dogginfox (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a large Dog house that I have setup for my 2 pygmy goats, They seem to use it during the day but try to come in the People house at night through the dog door and end up sleeping on the back porch. 

Any ideas on how to get them to sleep in the dog house?


----------



## glenolam (Jun 11, 2010)

You know, I thought I might see you post something like this after your post with pics of the new kids!

I don't have much experience with this issue, but I'd imagine you could block off the doggie door or pen them up at night with the dog house (ie, put the dog house in a dog kennel).


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 11, 2010)

My goats always sleep outside unless it is raining or really hot and sunny.  That is when they go inside.  I had a dog house and it was amazing how many goats to fit into a dog house until they broke it.  They now have a white calf hutch to live in.


----------



## dogginfox (Jun 11, 2010)

I just decided to move the dog house to the side of the house where they seem to like to rest. Within 5 min. They were both inside napping!!! Its not an Ideal spot as I cant see it out the window but If they are happy with its location It works for me.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 12, 2010)

You are such a good goat owner... you know exactly what they want and give it to them!  

They are adorable... I love that coloring.


----------



## mully (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know if anyone EVER got a goat to do what you want them to do without force


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 20, 2010)

If you feed them grain, give them half of it in the morning and half of it at night to encourage them to go  back and stay in the dog house..... it works for a friend in 4-H!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Great job!


----------

